# positive and negative test results from same wee



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

i am new to this board - i had my ec on 1st dec and embryo transfer on 4th dec with ivf 

clinic would usually test me on 16th but as this was sat i can go in tomorow monday 18th for  a blood test but i was told i could do my own at home if i  preferred (but no earlier than today !)

now i know that testing early is naughty but i did a test fri night 15th with 1st response and it had the tiniest of feint pink lines if you held it up to the light and really concentrated 

i decided to not be disheartened and took a clear blue test sat 16th which told me i was pregnant  in words so i felt much more reassured !!
my husband got sozzled that night , bless him!

i took more tests today sunday 
this is what is confusing me 

the first response  test had no hint of pregnancy , not a jot of a pink line no matter how i squinted ! 
the clear blue test ( done in the same batch of wee ) said  pregnant !!!  
i was happy and hoped that the word pregnant was more definate than a pink line !
then i used an old type of clear blue test ( still in date but one i bought last year - i used it in the same way ( i didnt have the instructions but presumed it was the same amount of time to hold in urine )  this said  not pregnant !! 
now i am p***** off  , confused and dont know what to think  
the other thing is that i used the same cup of wee to test all 3 this morning !


i am sleeping a lot , eating a lot and have been quite moody so we were hoping i was pregnant - am a just  lazy,  moody and greedy    with no excuse ?  

any views  ? 

a very confused and praying hard mashie xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Mashie

I dont really know what to say to make you feel better.  I used clearblue before and found that there were accurate and first responce not so.  Try again tomorrow with clearblue and see what happens then- try 1st thing urine.  Hope that this helps, i didnt want you having no replys. 

I have my fingers crossed foryour BFP.

   

Love Sanjo xxx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mashie I would try a clearblue first thing in the morning. It's supposed to be very rare to get a false positive. Fingers crossed for you. 

Lisa x


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Maise,

I would try the clearblue digital first thing..how many days are you past your period? The clearblue digital is 99% accurate if period due date or after....

Good luck 

Lesley xxx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks everyone- i know that no one can say for sure but i suppose i still need hope !
sanjo best of  luck for thursday 
lisa fingers crossed for 28th! i had my ivf  baby  girl march 12th and she is wonderful and this is our attempt for another bubba - i just dont know if i am hallucinating but i feel like i am getting pregnancy symptoms - 
i will test again tomorow and may have to go to the clinic to be sure 
mashie xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Mashie

Best of luck for tomorrow- hope it will be a BFP for you tomorrow

Thanks for positive thoughts

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Mashie

Just want to say that it is very very rare indeed to get a false positive!!!  So huge            for tomorrow hun

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mashie - had exactly the same problem a positive on clearblue digital and a negative with First Response, and I did them twice and on the same sample of urine.  I rushed to the clinic and got a Beta HCG and it was 297.  My clinic said that they use and recommend Clearblue.

I was so upset that I wrote to First Response and they sent me a 10 refund (not the 44 pound for the clinic BHCG!!) saying nobody else complained and said maybe they had been stored incorrectly- but I had just bought it from the chemist with the other one!!.  I wonder if there is a bad batch as there was a cycle buddy who had the same problem with First Response.

I hope that  we can  say CONGRATULATIONS on your  as someone said you rarely get a false positive.
L x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

As they say - A line is a line - CONGRTULATIONS!!


----------



## karenw (Dec 18, 2006)

Hiya

don't know whether you are aware, but the tests you are using vary in the levels of hcg that they measure. ie. First Reponse measures 100miU/ml and ClearBlue measures lower levels of hcg at only 50miU/ml - which is why this is positive and First Response is showing negative.

If you go to the following web site you can buy medical test strips that measure as low as 20MIU/ml.

www.early-pregnancy-tests.com

I think you can safely believe you are pregnant..... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi just saw your post and will tell you of my experience to hopefully send you some    

Last year I was naughty and tested 3 days early... 10 tests in total  I add (although I wish my dear doc had never felt the need to write that part in my notes!) I did a first response test on CD25, which came up with only a neg line after the 10 minutes, I then went out horse riding for an hour, having left the test on the side and when I came back it had a VERY faint positive. I continued to test probably every hour over the next 4 days (probably slightly less than that but it felt like it at the time.. as well as costing a slight remortgage on the house  ) It was only when I did the clearblue test that said 'positive' was I totally convinced. As others have said, I think it unusual to get a false positive. So fingers crossed, a   will appear again. 

Good luck and    

PS would never advise anyone to test early as I did as all it did was wind me up for days!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

Mashie - just popped on to see how you got on today?


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi everyone  - thanks for your support 
i went to the clinic yesterday - they told me i needed a blood test and they would measure any level of pregnancy and test again a few days later - they told me it was possible either it was a slow burner ie things were taking a while to happen but this is rare , or i was pregnant but the pregnancy wasnt very strong because of the varying results of my home tests 
the blood test showed i was pregnant but at a  low level which was unlikely to continue although there was a very small chance it could - the home  tests show up differently because they all react at different levels of pregnancy 
i have to go back on thurs for another blood test but this is mainly to check that my levels are going down  and that i dont have any complications 
so yes i am pregannt but its not going anywhere - i will post when i know after thursday  to let everyone know the final bit 
thanks to all of you for your support - i am aware that this could help people in the future who may be in a similar position - having hope is great but we have been on such an emotional rollercoaster i wouldnt wish this on anyone 
so please take this as warning not to test early - it really can be heartbreaking ! and it would appear that clearblue are very sensitive !!
good luck to everyone still trying and to those who have BFPs well done and take care  
love mashie xxx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Mashie..lots of love and luck for today hun..thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mashie ~ wishing you all the best for today 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi everyone
just to conclude 
i had another blood test on thursday and my pregnancy levels had reduced
the clinic told me to stop taking my progesterone 
my period began last night
things could have been worse - at least i wasnt shocked when i got a period and i had some time to get used to the idea first 
thanks for everyones support 
and best of luck to anyone waiting to test   - just be careful with those pesky pee sticks !!! 
mashie xx


----------

